# shortening iron shafts



## JT77 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this and the affects. 
I'm 5'8, currently standard length shafts, would half an inch or 3/4 make any diff? 
Thanks


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2012)

Probably not.
Have you been tested on an impact board?


----------



## JT77 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just when got them bob, think the strike marks off the board were toward the heel.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 24, 2012)

After striking near the heel, were the clubs made flatter for you?

I'm the same height as you, and my clubs are 1deg flat.
Having said that, lie angles aren't standard across club makers.

Cutting the shafts down would make each one slightly stiffer as well.
Easier to have them bent as required.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm going to disagree with Bob (need smiley for 'ducks for cover')

I would simply expect a slight loss of distance per iron. If Bob meant the same with 'so what' attached then we are agreeing again 

Given that distance is related to swing arc, I understand that many 'slightly shorter but no weak' players actually have their shaft lengthened and slightly flattened rather than shortened (and retaining normal lies).

So the real question becomes = what are you looking to achieve?


----------



## JT77 (Sep 24, 2012)

They are 3 deg flat r3, was thinking the reduction would make the shaft feel more stable.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 24, 2012)

JT77 said:



			They are 3 deg flat r3, was thinking the reduction would make the shaft feel more stable.
		
Click to expand...

lol - define stable 

3 flat sounds (dangerous to assume but...) as if they were standard clubs that were subsequently adjusted by the recommended maximum rather than purpose built clubs to the appropriate lie angle for you?


----------



## JT77 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yip that's right duncan, stable? Something that does not feel slightly out of control?


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2012)

This is definitely a quite expensive experiment and will be even more expensive to put right if it doesn't work out!

Have you checked it out already by 'gripping down'?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2012)

If I gave you a 6 iron that had been shortened by 1/2 inch, I would be amazed if you would be able to tell the difference


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If I gave you a 6 iron that had been shortened by 1/2 inch, I would be amazed if you would be able to tell the difference
		
Click to expand...

Which suggests there's no point doing it!


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If I gave you a 6 iron that had been shortened by 1/2 inch, I would be amazed if you would be able to tell the difference
		
Click to expand...

I would also be amazed if I couldn't tell the difference between my 6 iron and my 7, which is effectively what a 1/2" reduction does.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm going to regrip this week, so no expense to try, however, could be costly to repair. 
This is also part of the reason I'm asking if anyone has done it.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 24, 2012)

Get yourself checked again on an impact board and if all is well I'd leave well alone.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I'll ask pro at golf club.


----------

